# Here's my pink & black custom quiver



## lakota234 (Jul 17, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

cool I like the bling!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Great job. I love it. All my archery stuff is hot pink and black.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

cool! :wink:


----------



## Cole J (Jan 21, 2008)

I love it! Mind if I ask what type of material you used?


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't exactly know what it is. It was the thickest I could find at walmart.


----------



## carolinacutie4u (Mar 4, 2008)

I love this Super cute and I love the bow too.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Way to customize!


----------



## HOYTCHIC793 (Feb 13, 2008)

I lovin the bling bling, I used to have all my archery stuff done in pink and black, now I am all about the red and black.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

It would say the fabric looks like felt to me:thumb: it is usually the thickest most walmarts have . . . . . 

and if you(or anyone else:noidea ever want to make another one . . .you can always do an outside and a lining with some iron in interfacing or something to stiffen it up, I made some fabric bowls with some iron in craft bond that made them pretty good at holding their shape. :thumb: 

Denim or canvis would be great too . . I love to sew so I am glad to see someone sewing stuff to customize!:wav:


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks great!


----------

